# cannot install java



## fred974 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm failling to install java 1.6 on my machine.

Can anyone help me please?


```
freebsd# cd /usr/ports/java/jdk16
freebsd# make install clean
```


```
Do you agree to the above license terms? [yes or no]
yes
/usr/local/bin/unzip: Permission denied
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
freebsd#
```


```
freebsd# cd /usr/local/bin/
freebsd# ls -la
total 12
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel  512 Jul  3 14:29 .
drwxr-xr-x  14 root  wheel  512 Jul  2 13:16 ..
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel  512 Jul  3 14:29 unzip
```


Thank you 
Fred


----------



## plamaiziere (Jul 4, 2012)

fred974 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> ```
> freebsd# cd /usr/local/bin/
> ...



Unzip is not a directory!

```
$ ls -la /usr/local/bin/unzip
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  147872 27 nov  2011 /usr/local/bin/unzip*
```
Regards


----------



## fred974 (Jul 4, 2012)

anybody able to help please?


----------



## fred974 (Jul 4, 2012)

cool thank you plamaiziere,

Sorry you post didn't update when i last posted.

If unzip is not a directory, them what is it?

When i ftp to the box it comes up as a directory (folder)


----------



## fred974 (Jul 4, 2012)

```
freebsd# ls -la /usr/local/bin/unzip
total 8
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  512 Jul  3 14:29 .
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel  512 Jul  3 14:29 ..
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 4, 2012)

What version of FreeBSD? 9.0 should have an unzip(1) in /usr/bin/unzip.

Probably an installation of archivers/unzip failed. Just remove the directory:
`# rm -rf /usr/local/bin/unzip`


----------



## fred974 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi SirDice,

The version is FreeBSD9.
I removed the directory 

```
freebasd# rm -rf /usr/local/bin/unzip
```
and trie dto run the installation again

```
freebsd# make install clean
```

and now i get 

```
Do you agree to the above license terms? [yes or no]
yes
/usr/local/bin/unzip: not found
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
```

I created the directory again and run the install agin but i'm back to the first error message

```
freebsd# mkdir /usr/local/bin/unzip
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 4, 2012)

Why recreate the directory? You already know it shouldn't exist and results in errors.

Install archivers/unzip.


----------



## fred974 (Jul 4, 2012)

ok i have the same error message with or whithout the directory


```
Do you agree to the above license terms? [yes or no]
yes
/usr/local/bin/unzip: not found
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
```


----------



## fred974 (Jul 4, 2012)

any more sugestion please?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 4, 2012)

Read post #8.


----------



## fred974 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ooops, Sorry.
I'm still not used to reading tread very well.

I'll install archivers/unzip and update the post


----------



## fred974 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok, I installed archivers/unzip as suggested and then got another error message
---

```
freebsd# pwd
/usr/ports/java/jdk16
freebsd# make install clean
===>   jdk-1.6.0.3p4_29 depends on executable: zip - not found
===>    Verifying install for zip in /usr/ports/archivers/zip
===>   Returning to build of jdk-1.6.0.3p4_29
===>   jdk-1.6.0.3p4_29 depends on executable: unzip - found
===>   jdk-1.6.0.3p4_29 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libXm.so - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/libXm.so in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/open-motif
===>   open-motif-2.3.3_1 depends on executable: gmake - not found
===>    Verifying install for gmake in /usr/ports/devel/gmake
===>   Returning to build of open-motif-2.3.3_1
===>   open-motif-2.3.3_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xaw7.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xaw7.pc in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libXaw
===>   libXaw-1.0.9,2 depends on executable: gmake - not found
===>    Verifying install for gmake in /usr/ports/devel/gmake
===>   Returning to build of libXaw-1.0.9,2
===>   libXaw-1.0.9,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/printproto.pc - found
===>   libXaw-1.0.9,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xextproto.pc - found
===>   libXaw-1.0.9,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc in /usr/ports/x11/libX11
===>   libX11-1.4.4,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcb.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcb.pc in /usr/ports/x11/libxcb
===>   libxcb-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libcheck.a - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/libcheck.a in /usr/ports/devel/libcheck
===>  Building for libcheck-0.9.8
env: gmake: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/libcheck.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libxcb.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libX11.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libXaw.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/open-motif.
*** Error code 1
```
---

```
freebsd# pwd
/usr/ports/java/jdk16
freebsd# make install clean
===>   jdk-1.6.0.3p4_29 depends on executable: zip - not found
===>    Verifying install for zip in /usr/ports/archivers/zip
===>   Returning to build of jdk-1.6.0.3p4_29
===>   jdk-1.6.0.3p4_29 depends on executable: unzip - found
===>   jdk-1.6.0.3p4_29 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libXm.so - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/libXm.so in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/open-motif
===>   open-motif-2.3.3_1 depends on executable: gmake - not found
===>    Verifying install for gmake in /usr/ports/devel/gmake
===>   Returning to build of open-motif-2.3.3_1
===>   open-motif-2.3.3_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xaw7.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xaw7.pc in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libXaw
===>   libXaw-1.0.9,2 depends on executable: gmake - not found
===>    Verifying install for gmake in /usr/ports/devel/gmake
===>   Returning to build of libXaw-1.0.9,2
===>   libXaw-1.0.9,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/printproto.pc - found
===>   libXaw-1.0.9,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xextproto.pc - found
===>   libXaw-1.0.9,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc in /usr/ports/x11/libX11
===>   libX11-1.4.4,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcb.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcb.pc in /usr/ports/x11/libxcb
===>   libxcb-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libcheck.a - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/libcheck.a in /usr/ports/devel/libcheck
===>  Building for libcheck-0.9.8
env: gmake: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/libcheck.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libxcb.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libX11.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libXaw.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/open-motif.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.


Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
```
---

Done a google search for 
	
	



```
gmake: No such file or directory
```
 and found this tread 
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=20432
I installed devel/gmake and tried again and got that 


```
No setting required for Unix Systems
WARNING: The official bsd builds use OS version 6.0. \n         You appear to be                                                                              using OS version 9.0-RELEASE. \n
WARNING: The bsd compiler must be version  3.3 \n       Specifically the GCC  co                                                                             mpiler. \n        You appear to be using compiler version: 4.2 \n       The comp                                                                             iler was obtained from the following location: \n           /usr/bin/ \n       P                                                                             lease change your compiler. \n
WARNING: The official bsd builds use OS version 6.0. \n         You appear to be                                                                              using OS version 9.0-RELEASE. \n
WARNING: The directory HOTSPOT_DOCS_IMPORT_PATH=/NO_DOCS_DIR \n       does not e                                                                             xist, check your value of ALT_HOTSPOT_DOCS_IMPORT_PATH. \n
WARNING: The bsd compiler must be version  3.3 \n       Specifically the GCC  co                                                                             mpiler. \n        You appear to be using compiler version: 4.2 \n       The comp                                                                             iler was obtained from the following location: \n           /usr/bin/ \n       P                                                                             lease change your compiler. \n
WARNING: The version of unzip being used is older than \n       the required ver                                                                             sion of '5.12'. \n       The version of unzip found was ''. \n
WARNING: The version of zip being used is older than \n       the required versi                                                                             on of '2.2'. \n       The version of zip found was ''. \n
WARNING: Importing CUPS from a system location \n
ERROR: Your BOOTDIR environment variable does not point \n       to a valid JDK                                                                              for bootstrapping this build. \n       A JDK 6  Update 3 build must be bootstrap                                                                             ped using  \n       JDK 1.5.0 fcs (or later). \n       Apparently, your bootstra                                                                             p JDK is version  \n       Please update your ALT_BOOTDIR setting and start your                                                                              build again. \n
Exiting because of the above error(s). \n
gmake: *** [post-sanity] Error 1
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
```

I'm seriouly loosing the will to leave :- help


----------



## gkontos (Jul 5, 2012)

It looks like you have done something really wrong here. 


```
dev2# whereis gmake
gmake: /usr/local/bin/gmake /usr/local/man/man1/gmake.1.gz /usr/ports/devel/gmake
```

First unzip was a directory, now you can't find gmake. 

How exactly did you install this system? Please provide details...


----------



## fred974 (Jul 5, 2012)

This is a default installation on virtualbox.
512Mb Ram
12GB disk

I accepted the default disk partition and only edited 
rc.conf file

```
sshd_enable="yes"
```
I also did

```
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
portsnap update
```
and then tried to install Java.
The network is bridge and dhcp

Do you need to see any file?
I'm new to BSD and *I* really value the time you guys are giving me here


----------



## gkontos (Jul 5, 2012)

It looks good but something is obviously wrong. Try compiling the port manually:

[CMD=""]cd /usr/ports/devel/gmake && make config-recursive && make install clean[/CMD]

What shell are you using btw?


----------



## fred974 (Jul 5, 2012)

*I* don't really know 
I accepted the default so *I* guess it's csh(1).


----------



## fred974 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi 
I tried

```
cd /usr/ports/devel/gmake && make config-recursive && make install clean
```
and got 


```
===>  Installing for gmake-3.82
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if devel/gmake already installed
===>   gmake-3.82 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of devel/gmake
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gmake.
```


----------



## gkontos (Jul 5, 2012)

Try using tcsh(1)()


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 5, 2012)

Check /var/log/messages for errors.


----------



## fred974 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have nothing in the log file for the date when I have the problem.
I since then tried the following tutorial
https://samzplace.wordpress.com/2009/03/05/sun-jdk-1-6-on-freebsd-7-0/
and are now getting this

```
freebsd# cd /usr/ports/java/jdk16
freebsd# make install clean
===>  Building for jdk-1.6.0.3p4_29
# Start of jdk build
bsd i586 1.6.0_03-p4 build started: 12-07-18 16:25
Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution
Syntax error: Error in command substitution
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/deploy/make'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/deploy/make'
Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution
Syntax error: Error in command substitution
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make'
../make/common/shared/Sanity.gmk:1501: WARNING: BOOT_VER should not be empty [Sa                                                                             nity-Settings.gmk]
../make/common/shared/Sanity.gmk:1501: WARNING: ZIP_VER should not be empty [San                                                                             ity-Settings.gmk]
../make/common/shared/Sanity.gmk:1501: WARNING: UNZIP_VER should not be empty [S                                                                             anity-Settings.gmk]
echo "WARNING: Importing CUPS from a system location \n" \
      "" >> /usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/sanityCheckWarning                                                                             s.txt
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make'
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/install/make'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/install/make'

Build Machine Information:
   build machine =

Build Directory Structure:
   CWD = /usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/make
   TOPDIR = ../..
   CONTROL_TOPDIR = ../../control
   HOTSPOT_TOPDIR = ../../hotspot
   J2SE_TOPDIR = ../../j2se
   DEPLOY_TOPDIR = ../../deploy
   INSTALL_TOPDIR = ../../install

Build Directives:
   BUILD_HOTSPOT = true
   BUILD_MOTIF   = false
   BUILD_J2SE    = true
   BUILD_DEPLOY  = true
   BUILD_INSTALL = true

Hotspot Settings: \n      HOTSPOT_BUILD_JOBS  = 1 \n      HOTSPOT_OUTPUTDIR   = /usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/outputdir \n      HOTSPOT_EXPORT_PATH = /usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/import \n \n

\nBootstrap Settings:\n  BOOTDIR = /usr/local/openjdk6\n    ALT_BOOTDIR = /usr/local/openjdk6\n  OUTPUTDIR = /usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586\n    ALT_OUTPUTDIR = /usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586\n  ABS_OUTPUTDIR = /usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586\n \nBuild Tool Settings:\n  SLASH_JAVA = /java\n    ALT_SLASH_JAVA = \n  VARIANT = OPT\n  JDK_DEVTOOLS_DIR = /java/devtools\n    ALT_JDK_DEVTOOLS_DIR = \n  UNIXCOMMAND_PATH = /bin/\n    ALT_UNIXCOMMAND_PATH = \n  COMPILER_PATH = /usr/bin/\n    ALT_COMPILER_PATH = \n  DEVTOOLS_PATH = /usr/local/\n    ALT_DEVTOOLS_PATH = /usr/local\n  MOTIF_DIR = /usr/local\n    ALT_MOTIF_DIR = /usr/local\n  COMPILER_NAME = GCC\n  COMPILER_VERSION = \n  CC_VER = 4.2 [requires at least 3.3]\n  PATH = /sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin\n  TEMPDIR = /usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/tmp\n \nBuild Directives:\n  USE_ONLY_BOOTDIR_TOOLS = \n  USE_HOTSPOT_INTERPRETER_MODE = \n  PEDANTIC = \n  DEV_ONLY = \n  J2RE_ONLY = \n  NO_DOCS = \n  NO_IMAGES = \n  TOOLS_ONLY = \n  INSANE = \n  PARALLEL_COMPILES = true\n  PARALLEL_COMPILE_JOBS = 2\n    ALT_PARALLEL_COMPILE_JOBS = \n  FASTDEBUG = \n  COMPILER_WARNINGS_FATAL = false\n  COMPILER_WARNING_LEVEL = \n  INCREMENTAL_BUILD = false\n  CC_HIGHEST_OPT =  \n  CC_HIGHER_OPT =  \n  CC_LOWER_OPT =  \n  CXXFLAGS =    -fPIC -DCC_NOEX -W -Wall  -Wno-unused -Wno-parentheses  \n  CFLAGS =      -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -W -Wall  -Wno-unused -Wno-parentheses  \n  JAVA_BOOT = /usr/local/openjdk6/bin/java -client -Xmx256m -Xms128m\n  JAVAC_BOOT = /usr/local/openjdk6/bin/javac -J-XX:ThreadStackSize=768 -J-client -J-Xmx256m -J-Xms128m -J-Xbootclasspath/p:./../make/sun/javac/javac/gjc.jar -target 5\n  JAR_BOOT = /usr/local/openjdk6/bin/jar\n  JAVAH_BOOT = /usr/local/openjdk6/bin/javah -J-XX:ThreadStackSize=768 -J-client -J-Xmx256m -J-Xms128m -J-Xbootclasspath/p:./../make/sun/javac/javac/gjc.jar\n  JAVA = /usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/bin/java -client -Xmx256m -Xms128m\n  JAVAC = /usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/bin/javac -J-XX:ThreadStackSize=768 -J-client -J-Xmx256m -J-Xms128m\n  JAR = /usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/bin/jar\n  JAVAH = \n \nBuild Platform Settings:\n  USER = root\n  PLATFORM = bsd\n  ARCH = i586\n  LIBARCH = i386\n  ARCH_FAMILY = i586\n  ARCH_DATA_MODEL = 32\n  ARCHPROP = i386\n  OS_VERSION = 9.0-RELEASE [requires at least 6.0]\n  OS_NAME = freebsd\n  TEMP_FREE_SPACE = 22687416\n  FREE_SPACE = 22687416\n  MB_OF_MEMORY = 495\n \nGNU Make Settings:\n  MAKE = gmake\n  MAKE_VER = 3.82 [requires at least 3.78]\n  MAKECMDGOALS = sanity\n  MAKEFLAGS = w -- ARCH_DATA_MODEL=32 BUILD_MOTIF=false BUILD_HOTSPOT=true ALT_HOTSPOT_IMPORT_PATH=/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/import ALT_OUTPUTDIR=/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586 FULL_VERSION=1.6.0_03-p4-root_18_jul_2012_16_25-b00 JDK_BUILD_NUMBER=b00 BUILD_NUMBER=b00 MILESTONE=p4 EXTERNALSANITYCONTROL=true HOTSPOT_IMPORT_CHECK=false\n  SHELL = /bin/sh\n \nTarget Build Versions:\n  JDK_VERSION = 1.6.0_03\n  MILESTONE = p4\n  RELEASE = 1.6.0_03-p4\n  FULL_VERSION = 1.6.0_03-p4-root_18_jul_2012_16_25-b00\n  BUILD_NUMBER = b00\n \nExternal File/Binary Locations:\n  USRJDKINSTANCES_PATH = /usr/local\n  JDK_IMPORT_PATH = /java/re/j2se/1.6.0_03/promoted/latest/binaries/bsd-i586\n    ALT_JDK_IMPORT_PATH = \n  HOTSPOT_DOCS_IMPORT_PATH = /NO_DOCS_DIR\n    ALT_HOTSPOT_DOCS_IMPORT_PATH = \n  HOTSPOT_IMPORT_PATH = /usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/import\n    ALT_HOTSPOT_IMPORT_PATH = /usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/import\n  HOTSPOT_CLIENT_PATH = /usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/import/jre/lib/i386/client\n    ALT_HOTSPOT_CLIENT_PATH = \n  HOTSPOT_SERVER_PATH = /usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/import/jre/lib/i386/server\n    ALT_HOTSPOT_SERVER_PATH = \n  CACERTS_FILE = ./../src/share/lib/security/cacerts\n    ALT_CACERTS_FILE = \n  MOZILLA_HEADERS_PATH = /src/plugin/share/plugin\n    ALT_MOZILLA_HEADERS_PATH = \n  CUPS_HEADERS_PATH = /usr/local/include\n    ALT_CUPS_HEADERS_PATH = \n \nPrevious JDK Settings:\n  PREVIOUS_RELEASE_PATH = /java/re/j2se/1.5.0/archive/fcs/bundles/bsd-i586\n    ALT_PREVIOUS_RELEASE_PATH = \n  PREVIOUS_JDK_VERSION = 1.5.0\n    ALT_PREVIOUS_JDK_VERSION = \n  PREVIOUS_JDK_FILE = jdk-1_5_0-bsd-i586.tar.gz\n    ALT_PREVIOUS_JDK_FILE = \n  PREVIOUS_JRE_FILE = jdk-1_5_0-bsd-i586.tar.gz\n    ALT_PREVIOUS_JRE_FILE = \n

  No setting required for Unix Systems
WARNING: The official bsd builds use OS version 6.0. \n         You appear to be using OS version 9.0-RELEASE. \n
WARNING: The bsd compiler must be version  3.3 \n       Specifically the GCC  compiler. \n        You appear to be using compiler version: 4.2 \n       The compiler was obtained from the following location: \n           /usr/bin/ \n       Please change your compiler. \n
WARNING: The official bsd builds use OS version 6.0. \n         You appear to be using OS version 9.0-RELEASE. \n
WARNING: The directory HOTSPOT_DOCS_IMPORT_PATH=/NO_DOCS_DIR \n       does not exist, check your value of ALT_HOTSPOT_DOCS_IMPORT_PATH. \n
WARNING: The bsd compiler must be version  3.3 \n       Specifically the GCC  compiler. \n        You appear to be using compiler version: 4.2 \n       The compiler was obtained from the following location: \n           /usr/bin/ \n       Please change your compiler. \n
WARNING: The version of unzip being used is older than \n       the required version of '5.12'. \n       The version of unzip found was ''. \n
WARNING: The version of zip being used is older than \n       the required version of '2.2'. \n       The version of zip found was ''. \n
WARNING: Importing CUPS from a system location \n
ERROR: Your BOOTDIR environment variable does not point \n       to a valid JDK for bootstrapping this build. \n       A JDK 6  Update 3 build must be bootstrapped using  \n       JDK 1.5.0 fcs (or later). \n       Apparently, your bootstrap JDK is version  \n       Please update your ALT_BOOTDIR setting and start your build again. \n
Exiting because of the above error(s). \n
gmake: *** [post-sanity] Error 1
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
freebsd#
```

I read somewehere that I need to set FreeBSD to be in linux compatibility, is that true?

I have apache running fine. I also manged to get tomcat6 to install but without a woking java, my web server is pointless 

Thank you


----------



## plamaiziere (Jul 26, 2012)

fred974 said:
			
		

> I have nothing in the log file for the date when I have the problem.
> I since then tried the following tutorial
> https://samzplace.wordpress.com/2009/03/05/sun-jdk-1-6-on-freebsd-7-0/
> and are now getting this
> ...



Try to clean previous builds (make clean then make install). You have already something built here.

Regards


----------



## da1 (Aug 1, 2012)

I would stick to the ports and not a how-to, since the java does work. Regarding gmake you can [CMD=""]cd /usr/ports/devel/gmake && make deinstall && make reinstall clean[/CMD]. Also, try using portmaster for the java installation.
[CMD=""]cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster && make install clean[/CMD]
[CMD=""]cd /usr/ports/java/jdk16 && portmaster .[/CMD]

PS: You need to specify the dot after the portmaster cmd.


----------



## fred974 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you DA1..


----------

